

Ask HN: java Faces or JSP or just html/js - devb0x

For all you java guys writing rest services in java, what is your choice for the web front end? JSP, Faces or just a javascript framework?
======
happyrock
We use JSP but don't much like it. The templating language of choice these
days seems to be Thymeleaf.

